# Gap insurance, manufacturer vs insurance company



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

What would be the Average cost for 10k car ? 
If bought from used would offered from dealer? 
Thanks!


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

374.90


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't waste money buying GAP insurance on a $10K car.

The difference between what you might owe, and what your insurance settlement may be, is going to be negligible, compared to what it is on a $30K or $50K vehicle.

Never purchase aftermarket GAP insurance from a dealer either. Finance or lease thru the manufacturer's lender, as they probably include GAP for free in their contracts (most do), or sell it for a nominal amount.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

is gap insurance even available for commercial vehicles?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

To answer the above question, yes it is.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

If you find yourself considering purchasing gap insurance coverage, then you really can’t afford that particular car in the first place.


----------

